# CERF question



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

No.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

This came up on a Lab forum as well, hopefully it helps! http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/punctate-cataractii-t7279270.html?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info and the link  :flowers: !!!!


----------

